# KRL - Kangaroo Resources



## explod (9 October 2009)

Picked up on this stock in a discussion with some friends down at the coffee strip in Mount Martha back in August.   Did some research and got in at 5 cents initially then sold off at 7.5 cents as it appeared to weaken.  Was pleased when it went into a trading halt but gasped when it came back in with a huge jump on the first day back from 10 to 15 cents (It had delisted at .098).  Managed to get back in at 16.   My rationale are the apparent fundamentals.  Not a huge issue of shares is a plus, but the high quality coal that is said to be (by their account) going into production by the end of the year looks like enourmous potential down the track.   I think that the latest reports are worth a look and as I could not find a thread on it thought that I would post up to see what others think.

Whether we like it or not coal has the grunt at the moment till real alternatives can get/keep us running.  Energy in my view is probably the hottest sector and this mine is right at the doorstep of the insatiable Chinese market, many companies in Australia just cannot keep up to the demand for high quality coal and that is if they can get past the jam in places like Newcastle.  So just thought I would share some of my thoughts.

I hold KRL


----------



## roysolder (11 October 2009)

thanks for starting this thread explod,i jumped on these at 10cents the day they re listed.i have been doing my home work on krl and before when they were kml.do you know about mt ruby project?i think it has as much potential as indo and if production starts at the end of the year their sp should have potential to be 50-1.00.


----------



## explod (11 October 2009)

roysolder said:


> thanks for starting this thread explod,i jumped on these at 10cents the day they re listed.i have been doing my home work on krl and before when they were kml.do you know about mt ruby project?i think it has as much potential as indo and if production starts at the end of the year their sp should have potential to be 50-1.00.





By jove Roysolder, you on the leaf.   50 to 1 sounds too good, and is usually faulse, can you elaborate?


----------



## roysolder (11 October 2009)

y will be in production by december with drilling under way as we speek.they have more than one project on the go and i believe they wil have some heavy financial backing soon.
mount ruby will be a quiet surprise to everyone.
wish i had got in earlier 10 cents was ok for me-think i was the first to buy when they were back up and running.


----------



## explod (11 October 2009)

explod said:


> By jove Roysolder, you on the leaf.   50 to 1 sounds too good, and is usually faulse, can you elaborate?






Sorry Roysolder, missread your post, yes on paper at the moment 50 cents may be a realistic target,   The chart is trending very well since trading started again.


----------



## explod (12 October 2009)

Apparently Krl had a very successful roadshow in London over the weekend.  No announcement to ASX yet, should expect it soon.  If production goes to schedule in Novemeber this stock may get a pretty good rerating


----------



## explod (13 October 2009)

Announcement out today, appointment of Mr Alan Doyle, senior international finance director to its board with immediate effect.  Now that indicates something with big connections getting in.

Chart looking better each day too, break through .27 would be good.

I am holding

but often wrong in my calls so DYOR


----------



## explod (14 October 2009)

Consolidation now but we may see a breakout one way or the other.  With the London Road show ending this week I expect a break to the upside.

Holding this


----------



## explod (28 October 2009)

Our breakout occurred and on to new highs this afternoon, 33 cents as we speak, not often up 100% in such a short time.  

Cant stop thinking there is some type of connection with SSS, the rises have shown a very similar pattern and the coal targets are in the same area of Indonesia.   Coincidence *???*

Any other takes


----------



## nq6 (29 October 2009)

Does anyone have any news on this  stock, trading halt today, share price has hardly moved with the market correction.


----------



## Airfireman (20 November 2009)

Gday all,

Does anyone have any information on when KRL will be back on the market???

There has been a few announcements but not when they will be re-listed??

Thanks

Tim


----------



## roysolder (23 November 2009)

i,m betting wednesday 25th , their agm day and picking the sp will be well up after .40-.50 cents they are going to be busy with the 7 projects they have on the go


----------



## Airfireman (23 November 2009)

Could well be the 25th now that you mention it.. 
Worth hanging onto do you think Roy??
Once annoucements are made??

Thanks

Tim


----------



## detector (25 November 2009)

nice reading.. here goes my 10cents...

great assets, strong focused management..stuk to their plan and broke out past 3 cents onto 5 then speculators jumped in to 9.8 cents..

surprise announcement that production will occur in december..on to 14- 20 cents..street talk works it up over 30 cents then trading halt..

NICE announcement about new tenements...reopen????  

Its gotta go nuts now... compare white haven coal resources to KRL for a share price indication..

these guys seem to be on a mission!!   SSS looks like its trying to emulate KRL in indonesia compare their price movements over the past 5 months!!!

Mt ruby looks like the great unknown.. They still hold multiple tenements in OZ..whilst expanding in Indonesia.. The world wants coal.. china is building the equivalent of the whole of australia's coal fired power stations every 4 months!!!

I like KRL for 50 cents by xmas and 1 dollar next year..Just my opinion though.. been in at 3 cents down to 2 cents and all the way up to 25 cents..(ran outta money now! )

what do others think???


----------



## Airfireman (26 November 2009)

Yeah good post Detector.. 

Im a newbie and this was one of the first stocks i purchased at .15c after some researching. I have been waiting to see what happens after a trading halt. 

Tim


----------



## roysolder (28 November 2009)

should be up and trading monday and maybe up to 50 c.check out the agm announcement. i read that in the words of the md he was quite chuffed with where the cpy was headed


----------



## undertheradar (28 November 2009)

Hi Guys,

First post on KRL, I DO HOLD KRL. 

With share prices reflecting potential and not the present. I like what i see. Plans 4 mines over the next couple of years, producing 12Mtpa by 2013.
This company has the people, the resources and will have the capital to back it up(100 mill share placement). Not to mention arranged offtake. This equates to a proverbial load of potential.

KISS SUMS (keep it simple stupid)
profit per tonne working out SP at 10x Earnings (industry currently at 15X)
1 Billion shares 12Mtpa
$10   SP 1.20
$20   SP 2.40
$30   SP 3.60
etc

If we dont see 1.20 before end of year, i will be gob smacked

With china's hunger we are looking at some fat profits, not only to be reflected in SP, but divvies.

This is an exciting phase for this company, KRL.... go you good thing.


----------



## toocool (1 December 2009)

Been Keeping an eye on this thread and stock, any more thoughts on how its gone so far this week ??

Currently @ 0.230 and down a bit today.

ta


----------



## explod (1 December 2009)

toocool said:


> Been Keeping an eye on this thread and stock, any more thoughts on how its gone so far this week ??
> 
> Currently @ 0.230 and down a bit today.
> 
> ta




Well of course it has only traded again today after being in voluntary suspension for over a month.  A lot of holders would not have liked that and have punished it on the open accordingly. Volume in the first half hour was very solid but settled since and now sideway around .235. A capital raising recently took place at .25 so that has perhaps set a benchmark for our current position also.

A look over the projects being undertaken show a great deal of potential but from here they now need to deliver on the proposal to begin production of coal at Kalimanti , Indonesia, stated to begin later this month.  Some brokers and analysts are calling it a buy at up to 55 cents.   Any news of course that the production has begun, bearing in mind they seem to have many other good ones in the pipeline make this stock well worth watching IMHO.

As I said in the opening posts to this thread, began taking positions in and out from 5 cents  and added to my position today at .24

We will see what pans out.


----------



## Airfireman (1 December 2009)

Thanks for a good explanation on what has happened with KRL today Explod.

As a newbie i was expecting mass buying once this stock back on the market..not mass selling!!!!!!!

Holding at .15

Tim


----------



## detector (1 December 2009)

i agree with airfireman.. i thought it would go nuts today, however! most reasonable stocks retreat to or around the capital raising price from what i have seen over the years b4 they advance once more..

On a positive note..its a great opportunity to up my personal stock levels...beneath the capital raising price too!!

I still think its only the beginning for this stock and these guys...lets remember that everyone is about making money.. no one actually tries to lose it do they?!

Lets also not forget that the last month has seen some volatility in world markets and different stock prices have reacted differently..i dont need to sell so i wont but others may have gotten nervous and bailed out.. to each their own..

i for one am holding my balls and looking forward to the future 

No offense to anyone intended and all my own personal opinion..


----------



## Tommo_Aus (4 December 2009)

I'd been humming and harring for a bit about KRL and when I saw offers @ 23.5c today I decided to buy in. Lets see how things go!


----------



## Airfireman (7 December 2009)

Ok guys,,,, now as a newbie i am totally confused as to why the KRL sp has been on such a slide backwards since being relisted???


Please explain!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Explod: your giving us a nice head start in the Dec tips comp...

Tim


----------



## toocool (8 December 2009)

Yeah, im getting near my stop loss on these already, holding at .24 after the holt.. will prob hit it today.


----------



## Tommo_Aus (8 December 2009)

Not quite what I was expecting after buying in @ 23.5c on Friday, I thought the drop was over. I have to say I wasn't expecting it to close at the previous closing price after how trading started today, but good that it did. Seems to be an interesting trend developing where the moment I buy in there's a massive plunge in SP


----------



## explod (8 December 2009)

There has been persistent dumping in very small lots.  My view is that someone has been trying to entice large numbers at a lower price for accumulation.

I too took up a large parcel at .235 and purchased some more today at .19  A good read over the latest report and the consistency of those together with a look at the profile of the Board members makes me confident that this will soon return to higher levels.  Although it does not have the gap down you would call the days chart candle a reverse hammer.   Should go up tomorrow but remains to be seen.

Happy to be holding this stock


----------



## Tommo_Aus (8 December 2009)

I only have a small interest in KRL (I'm at the cash/shares ratio limit I set myself) but I have to say it was hard watching trades @ 17c without putting in any bids for myself.


----------



## Airfireman (9 December 2009)

Since KRL has relisted i have been anticipating this great rise in the SP...but now Im trying to decide if the price drops any lower that buy in more....its gotta rise soon..


----------



## roysolder (10 December 2009)

we are likely to get some news very soon re production and i thing a second project may be started sooner than expected.
don,t forget mount ruby which is a big project in itself which seems to get forgotten.
i,m holding a large amount of both krl and pzc(sams sea food)


----------



## explod (10 December 2009)

Good news for the faithful holders this morning, Management, directors and those close to the Comapny will escrow their holdings (40% of total on issue) for 12 months.

And first production for this month still on target.

Maybe our drip seller of the last few days was one of the parties and ballancing before the freeze.


----------



## detector (10 December 2009)

I for one felt sick watching it go down from .30 to .17! However! u gotta have balls to play the stock market so i bought in nicely .17-.20 and happy i did.seems news ( and whispers ) tell a positive tale..and after watching yesterdays close and support for the stock today things are looking up...not sure about .50 by new year anymore though...


----------



## explod (14 December 2009)

0828hrs, Company announcement that all is on track for first coal production this month.   Having good cooperation with the local community, present infrastructure better than thought and costs savings on transportation.

Its been hard to sit the drop in the share price out but followers will be rewarded soon IMHO

cheers explod


----------



## roysolder (15 December 2009)

You are so tru explod,and coal is already sold to indo power company.i think with the cost savings a second project due in 2010 will start sooner.
glad i,m still in.in fact bought more yesterday.
they have been valued at .55 cents


----------



## Irvinator (15 December 2009)

Fabulous announcement from KRL yesterday.  I have been in for some time and my faith in this company has grown from strength to strength.  Should see a considerable break very soon given the Projects coming on line at the moment.  Should be a very merry Christmas and very very Profitable new year for holders of KRL


----------



## Tommo_Aus (16 December 2009)

> Dear Sir,
> 
> REQUEST FOR A TRADING HALT
> 
> ...




The text in the announcement was made bold by me. Any idea's on what the "strategic acquisition" could be? Could this be the purchase of another mining site? Hopefully this halt doesn't last as long as the previous one...


----------



## explod (16 December 2009)

Tommo_Aus said:


> The text in the announcement was made bold by me. Any idea's on what the "strategic acquisition" could be? Could this be the purchase of another mining site? Hopefully this halt doesn't last as long as the previous one...




The last stop was a voluntary suspension.  This reads as a normal trading halt and will trade back at the latest by Friday, the announcement usually comes just prior to the halt being lifted.

The rationale is to control insiders jumping in (on short speculation) as announcements get close.   Noticed on Hotcopper and great deal of ramp speculation yesterday.   It is in the control this type of rabble that Trading Halts can help.

cheers explod


----------



## Tommo_Aus (16 December 2009)

explod said:


> The last stop was a voluntary suspension.  This reads as a normal trading halt and will trade back at the latest by Friday, the announcement usually comes just prior to the halt being lifted.
> 
> The rationale is to control insiders jumping in (on short speculation) as announcements get close.   Noticed on Hotcopper and great deal of ramp speculation yesterday.   It is in the control this type of rabble that Trading Halts can help.
> 
> cheers explod




Correct, but going on prior experience with other companies the stated date doesn't necessarily mean the trading halt will be lifted on that date. Quite often it can be extended significantly by issuing subsequent trading halts.


----------



## Tommo_Aus (16 December 2009)

I have to say I wasn't expecting the announcement to be made that quickly, looks like I was right about the purchase of another mine. Its turning into quite a large operation for KRL in Indonesia.


----------



## roysolder (26 December 2009)

not wrong re large operation.purchase of mamahak completed,barge has been purchased 30k stock pile of coal sold and ready to ship.
krl are technically already producing coal.and sold to indo power already.
btw they had a re rating by stonebridge to .60


----------



## Plugger (26 December 2009)

Aye I really should invest more in KRL, just means I'll have to sell something else... The first fortnight of January will be interesting when everyone's back in the swing.


----------



## roysolder (26 December 2009)

very very interesting indead plugger.if i had more cash i know where it would be right now.well i hope you are holding some just the same


----------



## mctanmar (9 January 2010)

Hi all,

Just wanting to consult the brains trust for an update of what is going on with KRL been a bit quiet the last couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Tommo_Aus (9 January 2010)

Yes it has been rather quiet. The acquisition announcement on December 16 mentions first production from Indonesia to commence in December 2009, seeing as its January should we be expecting an announcement soon?

I'm interested to know the progress of the Mamahak project.


----------



## Airfireman (11 January 2010)

I think there is a few of us out here waiting for the latest production info from Indonesia......holding solid 

Tim


----------



## Tommo_Aus (13 January 2010)

Only a few days ago we started to discuss the progress of the Indonesian project and now we have news! First shipment of coal has been received by the power station 

I tried to copy the announcement into here but the pdf didn't agree with me.


----------



## Woodsy58 (13 January 2010)

I picked up a small parcel of KRL at .22 and I am looking forward to the new year....lets hope this takes off.


----------



## explod (14 January 2010)

Well the news we have been waiting for, production has commenced and the first coal delivered.

Announcement yesterday at 8.30am.   To a firm .23cents today.   With production to increase and two more porjects to be underway soon it is good to be a holder of this one.

Cheers to patient holders


----------



## Tommo_Aus (14 January 2010)

Surprisingly little movement over the last couple of days, there's been high volume but it hasn't resulted in a strengthened SP. Good news anyway, nice to see the first shipment arrive.

Still holding @ 23.5  (who knows, some day I might make a profit!)


----------



## Irvinator (23 January 2010)

KRL had a great day on Thursday prior to the Global Sell off plenty of buys at .25/.255 CR level , finished week at .235 not bad after the bloodbath, announcement must be coming soon, feb are maybe before glad to be holding this stock.


----------



## Tommo_Aus (23 January 2010)

Yes, I was in the green on Thursday which was rather pleasant : Unfortunate timing for the DOW but good to see KRL strengthen lately. This next month will be interesting to say the least.


----------



## roysolder (24 January 2010)

well we only have to wait a week or two for another mine up and producing announcement and its coming real soon i believe.
hope you guys hang in there like i am.
remember stonebridge have valued krl at .60cent
the cheques from coal shipment to indo power will be rolling in soon.
krl have an excellent team so be patient

jmho
roy


----------



## mctanmar (24 January 2010)

Yes,
I'm very happy to be holding KRL hoping SP can react in a positive way!!

The next couple of weeks will be exciting to watch.


----------



## explod (1 February 2010)

KRL activities report out today gives a tidy summary of current activities, two new acquisitions and production underway.  

Full details at    www.kangarooresources.com/


----------



## Tommo_Aus (1 February 2010)

I'm still having trouble trying to understand the movements of KRL. On one hand they make realistic and rational decisions with a clear strategic plan. They don't fail to meet deadlines and by the looks of it have a good grasp of dealing with the Indonesian authorities (essential for survival). It all runs like clockwork.

On the other hand with every good announcement the SP drops, seems to be one of the only companies where good news = bad news? Looking at the market depth its starved of buyers, hardly any support at all.

I don't have doubts about the way KRL operates, but if the market doesn't start to wake up to KRL at this stage then will it ever? What will it take? Perhaps we'll see the SP jump if they announce the new barge sunk and the workers have gone on strike 

The market works in strange ways.


----------



## explod (9 February 2010)

Kangaroo Resources Limited 
ABN: 38 120 284 040 

ASX Code: KRL   

9 February 2010 

KANGAROO RESOURCES ANNOUNCES NEW CHAIRMAN   
FORMER SENIOR DYNO NOBEL EXECUTIVE PETER RICHARDS APPOINTED AS CHAIRMAN  

International coal producer Kangaroo Resources Limited (ASX:   Kangaroo Resources Limited (ASX:   KRL) (“KRL” or the “Company”)  is pleased to advise that it has appointed experienced mining executive,  Mr Peter Richards, as the Company’s Non-Executive Chairman, with immediate effect.   

Mr Richard's role at Kangaroo Resources will be to assist the Company with its corporate development, as well as progressing the continued development of its high-quality portfolio of Indonesian coal projects as it ramps up production in 2010 and beyond.  

Mr Richards is an internationally experienced business executive with a proven track record in the mining industry in a variety of management roles. These roles have included more than 30 years' experience with companies such as British Petroleum (including its mining arm Seltrust Holdings), Wesfarmers and DynoNobel – all of which have provided him with a unique understanding of the global resources and mining services industries. 

He has a proven track record in managing and supporting complex financial and corporate activities and this experience has afforded significant exposure to the investment, broking and analyst community.  

Mr Richards' international experience has also provided him with direct exposure to diverse cultures and has equipped him to start-up new businesses in a range of locations, including Indonesia, South Africa and Turkey.  

He was most recently CEO of the ASX-listed Dyno Nobel Limited for 2.5 years. Prior to this he was based in Salt Lake City, USA, where he was the President of Dyno Nobel North America. Following the takeover of Dyno  Nobel  in  2008,  Peter became a Non-Executive Director of Bradken Limited.  He is  also  a  Non-Executive Director of NSL Consolidated Limited.  

Current Chairman Mark O'Keeffe will remain on the Board as the Company’s Managing Director and will  continue to manage the day-to-day operations of the Company together with the existing Board and Senior Management team. 

Commenting on the appointment of Mr Richards, Mr O’Keeffe said: “We are exceptionally pleased to
have attracted a Chairman with the experience and ability of Peter Richards to the Board of Kangaroo Resources.   

“With the Company in a transition phase as it moves towards becoming a significant Indonesian coal  producer, this requires a different set of skills within the Board to manage our development moving forward. Peter certainly has these skills and will add great value both in the short and long-term. 

“As Kangaroo develops further it may require additionall appointments to bring further skills to the Board and this is something the Company will continue to monitor closely,” he added.   

ENDS 

Further information: 

Mark O’Keeffe 
Managing Director 
T |   +61 8 6102 6990  
E |   info@kangarooresources.com
W|   www.kangarooresources.com


----------



## Tommo_Aus (10 February 2010)

Yay, an update on Makahak 

-Mamahak now online
-Appears to be more coal than first expected (SW block)
-Far ahead of schedule

All good signs and meeting/exceeding expectations once again. I wonder if the market will wake up to this or if it'll go unnoticed once again


----------



## explod (10 February 2010)

Tommo_Aus said:


> Yay, an update on Makahak
> 
> -Mamahak now online
> -Appears to be more coal than first expected (SW block)
> ...




Really does not matter, just think of the dividends down the track and due to a recent policy statement by Indonesian Government on wanting to be self reliant on coal would not surprise me to see a large takeover offer.

This baby is going to have legs IMHO


----------



## AngusSmart (10 February 2010)

i'm holding a few krl and considering buying more, probably seems like a good time considering most of my other stocks are not performing so well.


----------



## explod (12 February 2010)

> The Board of Kangaroo Resources Limited wishes to announce the resignation of Non
> Mr Alan Doyle. Mr Doyle joined the Board in late 2009 in order to promote the Company internationally
> and to provide assistance with fund raising initiatives. With his role largely completed, Mr Doyle will step
> down from the Board effective immediately.
> ...




There were some questions over this member of the board apparently.  Of course the magnitude of KRL's resources were very unknown early last year, so much has happenned so fast that it has probably been a logistical nightmare getting so many good things together so fast.   However with the new appointment of Peter Richards to fulfill the role of promoting the company now we may well see the international and institution attention that this great prospect (producer now) deserves.

I hold shares, so DYOR


----------



## Woodsy58 (3 March 2010)

Hey Explod
Can you not tip KRL next month, please! I can't think of any sane reason why this stock is going down...!


----------



## explod (5 March 2010)

Woodsy58 said:


> Hey Explod
> Can you not tip KRL next month, please! I can't think of any sane reason why this stock is going down...!




Sorry about that Woodsy.  Anyhow who knows, I havn't been placed in the top two of the comp for a few months and think I'm due, so hope your' holding.  Anyway the action today looks like a promising change, with production underway and talk of quality coal going to $230 a tonne will give a mighty lift soon IMHO.


----------



## Woodsy58 (8 March 2010)

I am indeed holding Explod and I would love nothing more than for you to take the prize in the tipping comp with KRL...just cannot understand why this stock has gone down over the last couple of weeks.
I should know better than to try and understand the market ....


----------



## explod (8 March 2010)

Woodsy58 said:


> I am indeed holding Explod and I would love nothing more than for you to take the prize in the tipping comp with KRL...just cannot understand why this stock has gone down over the last couple of weeks.
> I should know better than to try and understand the market ....





Well the move is certainly on now Woodsy58, perhaps someone has been reading you.  Could even make "potential breakout alert" today


----------



## explod (31 March 2010)

On the volume and size of buys today it seems to me that news of increased production and contracts must be close at hand.

Cheers to holders


----------



## Woodsy58 (31 March 2010)

Good to see you have not lost faith and tipped this again Explod, It looks  good and I am hoping this takes off this month. Still holding.


----------



## explod (31 March 2010)

Woodsy58 said:


> Good to see you have not lost faith and tipped this again Explod, It looks  good and I am hoping this takes off this month. Still holding.




Well by the number of projects and estimates of quality and tonnages per the quarterly report we may have continued increases for a long time.  However "the fat lady has not sung" yet


----------



## roysolder (17 April 2010)

something is in the wind ,big volume and turn around in price.exspect contracts and sales news soon
roy


----------



## explod (21 April 2010)

Report just out by D J Carmichael, indicating 2 projects now underway fulfilling contracts and broker valuation of 69 cents.  link http://www.kangarooresources.com/pdf/DJC_210410.pdf

Seems to me this mob is a bit slack on letting the market know what is going on.

Anyway, very chuffed to be holding


----------



## explod (23 April 2010)

Still no official ASX report out but the offmarket deal of 15 Mil yesterday and the volume and rise since would indicate that patient holders may soon be rewarded.


----------



## roysolder (29 April 2010)

good volume goig through and tested .25 this week xplod.glad to be holding too!should be some good news out this week and next


----------



## AngusSmart (29 April 2010)

KRL SIGNS COAL EXPORT SALES CONTRACT WITH CHINESE OFF-TAKE PARTNER


finaly some good news out of this one!  looks like a fairly big Chinese company too!!


----------



## ep20072008 (30 April 2010)

Drop  7% this morning so far. does that because marekt interpret their cashflow report as spending too much and may need another capital raise ? i am a little bit confused..


----------



## Mister Mark (5 May 2010)

Been holding KRL for a while, seemed like some good news coming out but   little market interest and downward movement.
Any one have any ideas?


----------



## Tommo_Aus (6 May 2010)

It seems to be a rather repetitive cycle with KRL, I used to hold (bought @ 23.5c) but sold for a loss a month or two ago @ ~19c. As I've said before in this thread, KRL is one of the only companies I've found where incredibly good news results in a massive hit, buy on rumour sell on fact is taken to the extremes.

I've always found management to be making good decisions and its very much a producing company but at this stage the market still hasn't backed it big time. I may consider buying in if the SP hits 14c, something in me hopes it doesn't make it that low but for the time being this is either a swing trade or a very long term hold. Not trying to downramp but this is my experience with KRL.


----------



## AngusSmart (13 May 2010)

Was up a good 5% this morning, and then into a Halt?

finally do we have some good news? i really hope so!! anyone got any ideas at all?

seems like we will have some news on the 17th.. or before..


----------



## AngusSmart (19 May 2010)

Few days old... but Once again some good news, they seem to be expanding operations over there.. but no real move on price.. would this company also be effected by rudd's super tax? or are they exempt?

DRILLING TO COMMENCE TARGETING INITIAL COKING COAL JORC RESOURCE WITHIN
3-6 MONTHS​
HIGHLIGHTS
•	Due Diligence completed on KRL’s interest in five advanced coal projects in Kalimantan, Indonesia, including the priority Kubah Indah Coking Coal Project
• Kubah Indah drilling to commence shortly targeting maiden JORC-compliant coking coal resource
•	Acquisition paves the way for ramp-up of production to 1-2Mtpa of coking and thermal coal by the end 2010
•	Purchase price for all five projects renegotiated in favour of KRL for 300 million KRL shares to be issued upon shareholder approval at EGM to be announced shortly
•	MBK and BP Project interest increased to 100% (previously up to 50%)


----------



## roysolder (24 May 2010)

i don,t think the super tax on mining will bother krl at all in fact it may be in there favour.hope it is not introduced for everyone elses sake.
sales figures will start coming through soon for coal.


----------



## roysolder (25 May 2010)

and the sale of mamahak 30000 stockpile is a bonus. no production costs.only transport costs and the cheques in the mail


----------



## Mister Mark (25 June 2010)

Still we have no sales figures that i know of and nothing from management for some time, the SP just continues to go south, is there something on the horizon or am i dreaming?


----------



## AngusSmart (29 June 2010)

Kangaroo on a Trading halt today in relation to a material funding agreement?

should be back active on the 1st of july.


----------



## AngusSmart (1 July 2010)

International coal producer Kangaroo Resources Limited (“KRL” or the “Company”) is pleased to advise that it has completed a funding agreement with key institutional investors to raise US$14 million through a convertible note instrument to further develop coal production at its flagship projects in Indonesia.

More here on the fund raising here

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100701/pdf/01075773.pdf


----------



## explod (12 July 2010)

Article in todays Fiancial Review 







> Bidders rally around Kangaroo Project:
> 
> Coal deals aren't just coming thick and fast in Australia. Recent Agreements by Riversdale mining to sell part of its Mozambique project to Chinese steelmaker Wuhan Iron and Steel group Corp and by US miner INR to sell itself to Cliffs Naturla resources are examples of transactions occuring in other parts of the world. In that vein KRL is testing the appetite for a potential sale of its GPK thermal coal mine in Indonesia (GPK shipped its first coal in January) Macquarie Capital is conducting the sales process and indicative bids have been received from 10 parties, predominantly from Asia. Kangaroo owns several other projects and has a market value of GPK to third parties is said to be significant in the context of the company's overall valuation. Kangaroo has proven there's 248 million tonnes of resources at GPK and is attempting to ramp up production to 100,000 tonnes a month by early 2011. By 2010 it hopes to be mining 3 million to 4 million tonnes a year. Some think it is intriguing that KRL would sell GPK, given it is its first producing asset. But the idea would be to use the proceeds to focus on other indonesian ventures, such as its new Mamahak coking coal mine that it bought from Robert Friedland's South Gobi energy resources and the larger KI coking coal project.
> 
> ...




Then just prior to market open KRL realises it has a leak and goes into a trading halt.  Went back on again about 2 this arvo with a release in answer to a query from the ASX.

The short of it.  They have about 7 coal projects and look like selling one (thermal coal) in the next week or so which should give ample funds for the development of a very good coking coal project.

I am a long term holder.  At current price could be worth putting a ruler over.

I do not give advice and have been wrong in the past.


----------



## AngusSmart (15 July 2010)

21% up today. i guessing on the news from above..

or is there some news i cant find on the webs thats driving price?


----------



## explod (15 July 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> 21% up today. i guessing on the news from above..
> 
> or is there some news i cant find on the webs thats driving price?




No news, but some very interesting indicators early in the week.   See my post July 12 herein.

I would guess that the pending sale of the asset is about to go through.  From what we can tell the value of this will be in the region of 10 cents a share.  However the true value will be the funds available to start production from the very good quality coking coal projects.

Agree, a very good break today


----------



## Woodsy58 (22 July 2010)

Thanks for the updates Explod, good to see that things are happening, I am still holding and looking forward to new developments.
Cheers


----------



## AngusSmart (23 July 2010)

*JUNE 2010 QUARTERLY ACTIVITIES REPORT
HIGHLIGHTS​**COAL PROJECTS – INDONESIA*
Operational ramp-up continues at Mamahak Coking Coal Project towards targeted 50,000 tonnes per month. Shipment of 50,000 tonnes Mamahak coal currently being transported down Mahakam River for first KRL export sale.
Mining operations to be outsourced at Mamahak with initial tenders from contractors due. Strategy for GPK Project under consideration following high levels of interest from third parties.
Initial JORC reserve and resource statement for Tanur Jaya Project due shortly.
*CORPORATE*
New funding of $16.5 million (US$14 million) secured under Convertible Note instrument, subject to shareholder approval. General meeting set for 16 August 2010 to approve issue of Convertible Notes. Restructuring of ownership of all Indonesian projects underway through direct equity channel via Indonesian-listed subsidiary.
*OBJECTIVES FOR SEPTEMBER 2010 QUARTER*
Complete first sale of Mamahak coal realising US$5M in revenue. Complete shareholder approval for second tranche ($13.5 million or US$11.5 million) of funding. Commence work on JORC resource upgrade at Mamahak Coal Project. Complete restructuring of Indonesian projects equity ownership. Commence development towards bringing Tanur Jaya Coal Project into production by early 2011.


and more here..

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100723/pdf/01081533.pdf


----------



## explod (23 July 2010)

Thanks for posting up AngusSmart.  Looks like very good prospects ahead and has the potential of becoming one of the biggest coal producers in the South East Asian region in my view.

I hold long term but you should check out all details before investing as advice from others cannot be given without a licence and any indications may be wrong.


----------



## AngusSmart (23 July 2010)

http://www.miningweekly.com/article...ent-work-on-indonesia-coal-project-2010-07-23

another in relation to the above

no problem posting up, the report looks quiet good. i also am holding and for the long term too. looking at topping up shortly too after this second tranche goes thru in hope the price will come down a little for/after it..


----------



## GumbyLearner (26 July 2010)

How much do South Gobi have invested in KRL? It is quite interesting given the battle between RIO and IVA over Mongolia? How much?


----------



## AngusSmart (27 July 2010)

It appears that south gobi have....

22-12-09 	South Gobi Energy Resources Ltd 	-- 	%6.70 

what are others thinking about KRL? i am only invested rather small into it at the moment but am looking at doing a little more.


----------



## explod (27 July 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> It appears that south gobi have....
> 
> 22-12-09 	South Gobi Energy Resources Ltd 	-- 	%6.70
> 
> what are others thinking about KRL? i am only invested rather small into it at the moment but am looking at doing a little more.




From the quarterly report just out late last week.

Its looks like the dry Mahakam River would have been a point in hindsight but known by some sellers and is why it has not performed that well in spite of some good news over the last few months. 


From the quarterly what could we expect:_

The river problem will be solved, Ann., maybe six weeks on 50,000 tonne per month deliveries being achieved.

Possible sale of GPK, the next week or so

JORC resource and reserve statement for Tanur Jaya, next week or so.

Resolution of a demarcation dispute on a tenament bounday for the coking coal tenement the next week or so.

On this last point I have learned that KRL management are conservative and err on the side of caution. If as they say they are confident of a resolution in the right direction you can be sure it will work out. This of course is important as its the good coking coal that will excite.

So a steady stream of good announcements ought see the roo hopping north soon in my view.

The administration of KRL have and have had a hand in many other companies and the pedigree of most management is very good. They are about making money, (45% in escrow) so would be looking for a very substancial increase in price before outside predators start to look in. When one looks over the eight tenaments in Indonesia I see great potential.

The outsourcing of tasks is another plus as having the local community and Companies taking part will intermesh well with the governing bodies in Indonesia.

This seems to be a well oiled machine ready for action in my view but DYOR. 

Cheers Explod


----------



## AngusSmart (27 July 2010)

Hey cheers for that, its pretty much similar what i get from reading news around the place. all the fundamentals seem quiet good, with just a few small problems. i do like the idea that they are out sourcing, as they said that dealing with the Indonesian government is a bit slow. that should put a good tick against their name hopefully making relations with them beter..


----------



## explod (27 July 2010)

ASX announcement this afternoon looks very promising now, headed:-

297MT JORC Coal Resource for Tanur Jaya Project, Indonesia.

Cheers to holders and DYOR




> JORC Code compliant Resource and Reserve Statement completed for Tanur
> Jaya Project (KRL 49%), in East Kalimantan:
> o 297Mt of open cut coal resources, comprising 59Mt of Measured
> Resources, 107Mt of Indicated Resources and 131Mt of Inferred
> ...




http://www.kangarooresources.com/Reports.html


----------



## explod (2 August 2010)

A plug in the Financial Review today.  This stock has gained little media attention, was in the AFR a few weeks back too.  Main point today is on the compliance coal rescource of 297 million tons.

But DYOR.   You can see the KRL webpage at http://www.kangarooresources.com/Home.html


----------



## sle304 (2 September 2010)

*Re: KRL - Bids on the way for GPK*

Rarely post here but good news around the corner for those that have held on to the Roo:


http://noir.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=a9XJxmUKemqU

Kangaroo Says Essar Makes Bid for Indonesian Mine (Update1) 

By Elisabeth Behrmann and Angus Whitley

Sept. 2 (Bloomberg) -- Essar Group, controlled by Indian billionaire brothers Shashi and Ravi Ruia, is among the bidders for a coal mine in Indonesia, said Kangaroo Resources Ltd. 

Essar is one of the “interested parties” to bid for Kangaroo’s GPK thermal coal project in East Kalimantan province, Jerko Zuvela, the Perth-based company’s chief geologist, said by phone today. Kangaroo expects to complete a sale in the next few weeks, said Zuvela, who is part of the company’s senior management. 

Essar, looking overseas to lock in fuel for its Indian power plants and U.S. steelmaking operations, in March said it bought West Virginia-based Trinity Coal Corp. Kangaroo in July hired Macquarie Group Ltd. to help manage a possible sale of GPK.krl 

Kangaroo rose 8 percent to 13.4 cents at the 4:10 p.m. Sydney time close on the Australian stock exchange. 

“We keep looking at growth opportunities in the businesses that we are in,” Essar said in an e-mailed statement. “It is not our policy to comment on any specific proposal.” 

The GPK mine, 84.82 percent owned by Kangaroo, has a total thermal coal resource of 248 million metric tons, according to the company’s website. First coal sales were made this year. 

Essar in March also agreed to buy the Aries coal mines in East Kalimantan to secure supplies for its power plants. 

----------------------------
http://www.businessworld.in/bw/2010_09_02_Essar_Others_Eye_Kangaroos_Indonesia_Coal.html

Essar, Others Eye Kangaroo's Indonesia Coal
Kangaroo said last month it had appointed Macquarie in Singapore to manage the bid process


Essar Group and other Indian, Southeast Asian and Australian firms have expressed interest in Australian miner Kangaroo Resources' GPK coal project in Indonesia, a Kangaroo executive said on Thursday.

Kangaroo bought just under 85 per cent of the project last year for $2 million, and has fielded interest from others in the project since then.

"There's no specific deadline. We're working through with the parties that have expressed (interest) or provided non-binding bids and we're looking to work through the process of getting their bids to binding status," Kangaroo's chief geologist, Jerko Zuvela, told Reuters.

He declined to say how many parties had expressed interest, but he confirmed that Essar was one of the interested parties.

"As a Group, we keep looking at growth opportunities in the businesses that we are in. However, it is not our policy to comment on any specific proposal," an Essar Group spokesman said.

A source with direct knowledge of the development said Essar Group was talking to Kangaroo Resources for the Indonesia coal mine, but said talks were at an early stage.

Kangaroo said last month it had appointed Macquarie in Singapore to manage the bid process, but has yet to decide if it wants to sell any part of the project.

"One of the reasons we are considering our strategy on GPK is due to the fact that we have another project of similar coal quality and a lot larger coal resource and reserves at the Tanur Jaya project," said Zuvela, a member of Kangaroo's senior management team, referring to another project in Indonesia.

Kangaroo shares jumped 8 percent on Thursday to close at A$0.135


----------



## roysolder (5 September 2010)

good work sle304, should be an exciting month for krl and sh,s
i wonder who the other bidders could be.there is an australian company in the game too.bhp?


----------



## blackjack (6 September 2010)

so how much is the bid and whats the stock actually worth
to the Indians. Now its in the news again


----------



## Mister Mark (6 September 2010)

Guess mother time will tell but for us long holders HOPE it is what we are hoping for


----------



## Mister Mark (5 October 2010)

Just saw 6.4 mill shares traded on 04/04/10, way above the normal, anyone have any sugestions?


----------



## Sean K (5 October 2010)

Mister Mark said:


> Just saw 6.4 mill shares traded on 04/04/10, way above the normal, anyone have any sugestions?



Probably because they failed to put in their financial reports or something. Might have scared some taxi drivers.


----------



## explod (5 October 2010)

kennas said:


> Probably because they failed to put in their financial reports or something. Might have scared some taxi drivers.




Yep, they have had some teething problems.  A big one being a dry river prevented the barging of coal.  By all reports river up now and cash register should ring by the end of the month on first shipload of coal.

Brought some more yesterday at .11 cents.


----------



## explod (26 October 2010)

Announcement out by KRL today, the coal is finally on the move to market.  Looks like the cash register will ring in confirmation very soon.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101026/pdf/31tcrtcsr66sd1.pdf


----------



## Dinipants (29 October 2010)

I bought in a while ago around 0.145c. Gonna hang in there, I do believe KRL is going to rise again, even to some degree. It seems to have plenty of promise, with their deal with ASEAMCO, their new board member and current coal shipping. Just hope something will eventuate out of all the good news :


----------



## kingkev (3 November 2010)

A bit of a sell off in the last few days?  Thought that with a new Indo Director and the barge on its way the share price might have moved the other way

any ideas


----------



## explod (3 November 2010)

kingkev said:


> A bit of a sell off in the last few days?  Thought that with a new Indo Director and the barge on its way the share price might have moved the other way
> 
> any ideas




The late knowledge to market of the barges being impeeded has had a very detrimental effect on the sentiment of many long term shareholders.

Holders should be rewarded longer term now but still early days it would appear.

3.9 million options excercised today at 11.5 cents and the share price is at 10cents, you figure.


----------



## kingkev (3 November 2010)

the mind boggles

Long term is the hope.  Hopefully thw barging issues have been resolved and the cash register rings soon


----------



## sle304 (15 November 2010)

Well looks like we are due an announcemnt with the volume picking up nicely today and some big purchases being taken on. By now we should be close to fulling the Jap order so hopefully thats whats driving the volume.

SLE


----------



## kalin (28 November 2010)

whats the word on krl?? company fundamentals look good and there has been alot of promising news...... but so far the share price hasnt really reflected any of this...
can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## explod (28 November 2010)

The AGM this week will provide some leads hopefully.

Yes looks good on paper but we need the tills to ring.


----------



## explod (30 November 2010)

Obviously they like what is being said.  Nice breakout today.




Cheers to holders its been a long wait


----------



## kingkev (30 November 2010)

Initial reaction to this mornings announcement looks promising.  Interested in
Deep project development pipeline............6 projects coming on line maybe.  Anybody know anything on this


----------



## sle304 (30 November 2010)

I believe they are referring to existing touted acquisitions. Remember some are yet to officially be purchased. Here is a reminder of those already mentioned:
TANUR JAYA (TJ) PROJECT(45%) – thermal coal
GPK PROJECT(84.82%) – thermal coal
MAMAHAK PROJECT(85%) – coking coal & high quality thermal coal
KUBAH INDAH PROJECT(100%) – coking coal
MBK PROJECT(up to 50%) – high quality thermal coal
BP PROJECT(up to 50%) – high quality thermal coal
JAWANA PROJECT(100%) – coking coal
BORAMI PROJECT(100%) - coking coal

For me the big news was that they appear to have written GPK back into their future plans........seems at odds with the prospect of selling it as we had been previously advised.

Huge volume for the Roo today and top post 'explod', the breakout has arrived.

SLE


----------



## AngusSmart (30 November 2010)

I missed my top up last week, and missed it again this morning by .05c..

should be finally the news krl is needing to come through soon! or atleast something going on with the share price.

fingers crossed good times ahead!


----------



## AngusSmart (30 November 2010)

Just read on another news site, there is a news article on the AFR.. not a member however.. so cant read it all..

i think it may just be about the other projects as said in the tiny bit i can read.

http://afr.com/p/markets/market_wrap/kangaroo_leaps_into_indonesia_9vhzsF2HfKnKGeSSOivZCI


----------



## explod (2 December 2010)

News must be very close at hand, volume through the roof at 11.5 mill today and price up a further 11%

Smiling for xmas this year by the looks.


----------



## kalin (2 December 2010)

large volumes for the past few days... today we are currently at 18,671,592 shares traded,,, i have a feeling something big is in the works.. 
hopefully our patience pays off


----------



## AngusSmart (2 December 2010)

explod said:


> News must be very close at hand, volume through the roof at 11.5 mill today and price up a further 11%
> 
> Smiling for xmas this year by the looks.




And you've probably scored yourself the December comp too. i wanted krl but clearly too slow..

I topped up my average of 15.3c today with some more at 15c.. hopefully this kicks on a little more and news next week with some more big volumes friday to finish off the week..


----------



## explod (2 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> And you've probably scored yourself the December comp too. i wanted krl but clearly too slow..
> 
> I topped up my average of 15.3c today with some more at 15c.. hopefully this kicks on a little more and news next week with some more big volumes friday to finish off the week..




Have been working this for over 12 months now and topped up with a good parcel last week at .098   Did buy it early at .05 then only to sell at .075 last year.  Got back in at .225 early this year and rode that out by turning away and holding, averaged down a bit but was rough for awhile. 

Very happy travellers in this household now.  I believe on fundamentals with the huge proven grades over 8 tennements we are only at very early days.  Such stocks do not come along often but this for me is going to be a life changer.

cheers to holders

Just my opinion you need to check for yourselves.


----------



## AngusSmart (3 December 2010)

explod said:


> Have been working this for over 12 months now and topped up with a good parcel last week at .098   Did buy it early at .05 then only to sell at .075 last year.  Got back in at .225 early this year and rode that out by turning away and holding, averaged down a bit but was rough for awhile.
> 
> Very happy travellers in this household now.  I believe on fundamentals with the huge proven grades over 8 tennements we are only at very early days.  Such stocks do not come along often but this for me is going to be a life changer.
> 
> ...




We must be in the same rough riding boat been averaging down for a little bit but i doubt i hold as much as you. was trying to get in at 10-12c over the past few days but its been impossible.. i wanted to see it rise a little before i sunk more in..

Its puzzled me how its been this under valued for a while, i guess the few sloppy mistakes on KRL's part have done this.

Am thinking about grabbing some more today and jumping out of the oilers for a short while..


Decisions decisions,

Good luck with your stock tipping too  share that afr subscription if you can haha.


----------



## kingkev (3 December 2010)

Have been holding this stock at 12c for over a year and finally got out at 13c.  O was hoping it would spike higher and then drop back but looks like I sold out too soon.  Might watch it for a while and see what the next announcement briings before I get back in.


----------



## explod (6 December 2010)

ASX announcement just out that KRL now owns all of the Mamahak coking coal project.

With the huge increase in price and activity this may be a forerunner to some sort of JV perhaps.  Was a big individual into it Thurdsay.


----------



## explod (9 December 2010)

Although volume has dropped off, sellers have gone  and continued good buys are pushing us up nicely.

Still no news and one wonders that there has not been an ASX note.  A large buy lunch time today has increased my feeling that an announcement may be close by.

Cheers to holders


----------



## kalin (10 December 2010)

hmm,, share price is stuck at around 15-16c range.... was looking like it might break the 16 cent mark today when it hit 16.5,,, but it fell back down to 15c at close... dissapointed 
cant wait till this stock takes off though


----------



## sle304 (10 December 2010)

Well its in a trading halt now so you might get your wish next Tuesday Kalin.

SLE


----------



## AngusSmart (10 December 2010)

I wonder what its going to be. material transaction..

sounds interesting whatever it is.. obviously its good news with the volume of late.. and what one would think is apparent leaked info..


----------



## kingkev (15 December 2010)

These guys appear to becoming very Indonesian,

Rubber time (JAM KARET) is very popular in Indo culture.  Something akin to our murri time.  Eventually we will be enlightened but it could take some time.

Info leaks............mmmmmmmmmmmmmm  maybe


----------



## kingkev (17 December 2010)

And its out now

Looks like a share price dillution is on the cards.

All still looks promising


----------



## kalin (19 December 2010)

hm.. wasnt the news i was expecting,, it wasnt bad news though... so its all good... still holding... waiting for it to takeoff


----------



## AngusSmart (19 December 2010)

Yes clearly not the material transaction we were after.. however i am expecting there is more to come of this..

cant wait to see what the real plans are! hopefully we've got ourselves a good partner or something similar.


----------



## explod (22 December 2010)

Very strong rise on volume the last few days and seems to be eating up the resistance of 18.5 cents.

Inadvertantly should be just about leading the stock tipping but for some reason it did not update after the close a few days back now and remains in lockdown.  Probably the new site works..

Cheers to holders and smiling for Christmas.


----------



## AngusSmart (22 December 2010)

explod said:


> Very strong rise on volume the last few days and seems to be eating up the resistance of 18.5 cents.
> 
> Inadvertantly should be just about leading the stock tipping but for some reason it did not update after the close a few days back now and remains in lockdown.  Probably the new site works..
> 
> Cheers to holders and smiling for Christmas.




Good week its been for the roo, didnt think i would be saying this but glad to not be winning the comp ... tho was never sure any chance you can link me directly to the stock tipping leaderboard? the link in the thread takes me to the home page..

A little bit of news and this thing will be a rocketship.. we're expecting more to come from this material transaction right??


----------



## chiasm (22 December 2010)

Doing well today. Jumped on board a few weeks ago just before the trading halt, waiting for some more news and can't wait to see what happens. It been a nice little XMAS present...


----------



## kingkev (23 December 2010)

What's the go with another trading halt............something bgger and better on the horizon??

The kangaroo is hopping these days


----------



## explod (23 December 2010)

kingkev said:


> What's the go with another trading halt............something bgger and better on the horizon??
> 
> The kangaroo is hopping these days




I think we may be in for some very pleasing news soon but only based on guessing and rumours around the traps.

The rise in price and volume over the last few weeks were much more than the small cap raising excercise in my view, someone must know something big is on.  A speeding ticket of course would only see a mark time for a few trading hours.

So we await with interest for the 29th.

cheers to holders


----------



## kalin (29 December 2010)

annnouncement is out.... its looking good 

certainly glad i held onto krl as long as i did ..


----------



## AngusSmart (29 December 2010)

Keeep hanging dont be tempted to take profits now!! alot will be selling out today as they have turned a tidy profit from the 10c mark..

sounds like a pretty good announcement! hopefully they can keep the market informed throughout 2011 a bit better

bit of a dilution however..


----------



## explod (29 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> Keeep hanging dont be tempted to take profits now!! alot will be selling out today as they have turned a tidy profit from the 10c mark..
> 
> sounds like a pretty good announcement! hopefully they can keep the market informed throughout 2011 a bit better
> 
> bit of a dilution however..




Yes, very good news for shareholders.  A coming together of a major coal player in Indonesia to take over the production and sales of coal for KRL and with it they also bring increased tenements.  KRL is going to be a very large producer at a time when many countries nearby are screaming for coal.   The outlook comments are just my opinion.

The following article sums up the announcement:-

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...nesian-coal-deal/story-fn4xq4cj-1225977865848


----------



## chiasm (29 December 2010)

AngusSmart said:


> Keeep hanging dont be tempted to take profits now!! alot will be selling out today as they have turned a tidy profit from the 10c mark..
> 
> sounds like a pretty good announcement! hopefully they can keep the market informed throughout 2011 a bit better
> 
> bit of a dilution however..




Its really hard not to take some profits at the moment! I don't want to be greedy though...


----------



## kalin (5 January 2011)

Kinda regret not taking some profits at 24 cents and then buying back in at today's price... I'm guessing the share price drop is mainly due to the dilution?


----------



## chiasm (5 January 2011)

kalin said:


> Kinda regret not taking some profits at 24 cents and then buying back in at today's price... I'm guessing the share price drop is mainly due to the dilution?




I decided to sell some yesterday and might by some a little later, but will sit and see what happens. I'm also guessing a bit of dilution but also some profit takers.


----------



## kingkev (5 January 2011)

I think it's taken a while for a mix of profit takers and share dillution to take affect but it looks like thats happening now.  I might get in again around the 14c mark.

This is a fairly volitile stock so if your timing is good (BEtter than mine) then you be going for a good ride

cheers


----------



## chiasm (7 January 2011)

Big jump today up almost 20% with good volume, ? announcement next week. Jumps back on board today and looking forward to next week.


----------



## kalin (7 January 2011)

yeh suprisingly krl defied the market today up a massive 20%,,, wonder what drove it up so much...
perhaps another announcement is close.... ?? who knows... still holding it to see where it ends up


----------



## tech/a (7 January 2011)

Wouldn't get too excited its just finished a 60% drop in Price.
25c to 15c.
At 18c still a long way off last week.

That Blue line is at massive resistance and the high volume at 24.5c is SELLING
This needs to be exhausted before it will move beyond these limits.
Worth watching to see what it does next visit to these limits (25c.)

Click to expand


----------



## AngusSmart (7 January 2011)

Looking at the volume bought before the big move up.. and the volume that was sold down at the 25c mark one would think that the influx of "mates" have sold out for a quick buck.. 

be good to see what happens on monday and into next week. here's hoping the roo can jump on up and over that resistance


----------



## Trader Paul (10 January 2011)

Hi folks,

KRL ..... increased volume, since coming off its lows in late-November 2010
and a significant engulfing low last Friday, also supported with good volume ... 

..... expecting a positive time cycle to come into play, around 13-14012011.

Other indicators looking more negative, so this current upmove may only 
be short-lived.

have a great week ahead

   paul



=====


----------



## Dinipants (12 January 2011)

Hmmm seems to have slowed. Pardon my ignorance, but what's the deal with the current sp movement? .


----------



## kalin (23 January 2011)

yeh... krl sp baffles me... massive retrace from 25cents down to 15.5.... 
most recent announcement was the resignation of Faldi.... bayan at work perhaps?

ive changed my view on this from short term hold to mid/long term hold...i see big things happening for krl in the next 12 months.... once bayan get in coal sale announcements will start flowing...
fundamentals are still strong for krl... at current prices might be a good time for consolidation??
where are all the roo enthusiasts ?? the thread is eerily quiet

obviously these are my own opinions... dyor as always..


----------



## grandia3 (1 February 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but does the recent announcement say that Bayan now has control over KRL?


----------



## AngusSmart (1 February 2011)

grandia3 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but does the recent announcement say that Bayan now has control over KRL?




they own 57% of the company.. of course they do.. i think this is after share holder approval....

this should be good news however, the markets not reacted too well about it.. hopefully its just a sleeping giant.. i'm holding onto this for another year or more.. been holding since 2009 whats a few more years..

Dyor


----------



## axelord (4 February 2011)

this stock sucks . what can happen to see the sp goes up again?!!!


----------



## calais (4 February 2011)

axelord said:


> this stock sucks . what can happen to see the sp goes up again?!!!




We need the Independent Expert's Report on the proposed Pakar Project acquisition.
Not much information has been given to shareholders regarding the Pakar Project, such as potential coal sales per annum and margins.

Also the Mamahak coal project needs to be ramped up close to 1 million tonnes p.a currently processing one quarter of that.


----------



## kingkev (8 March 2011)

What is happening with this stock

My interest has waned and no news is not always good news.  I understand the cogs move slowly in Indonesia but...................


----------



## AngusSmart (8 March 2011)

Bottom drawer with this one Kev..

things can only get better right??


----------



## Dinipants (14 March 2011)

AngusSmart said:


> Bottom drawer with this one Kev..
> 
> things can only get better right??




lol, looks like still some way left to fall yet, dropping down to 10.5c today :. They do tend to be a little slow, this latest Bayan transaction being a good example. But I still think the long-term is looking good, just not expecting much short-term


----------



## axelord (6 April 2011)

Nice come back KRl, keep heading north...!!! Is there an announcement soon?


----------



## Dinipants (4 May 2011)

Oh man, seems like the announcement on the 28th wasn't very well recieved. I only glanced over the activities statement cos I'm fairly busy atm, but the acquisitions seem to be progressing so I'm not sure what the problem was. I haven't checked the cashflow report but I guess the drop was either due to suboptimal numbers in the cashflow (which would be weird given their current activity) or the numbers in terms of the coal acquired in the projects has changed. I'll have to double check those.


----------



## explod (15 June 2011)

We seem finally to have some positive direction for long suffering KRL holders.   Good Reserch Report out today today regarding the finalisation of the link up with Bayan Holdings.

Now perhaps we will produce some of that good coking coal and ring the cash register.

http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&xhr...gc.r_pw.&fp=caf0fd19ad4186f2&biw=1381&bih=832


----------



## AngusSmart (15 June 2011)

explod said:


> We seem finally to have some positive direction for long suffering KRL holders.   Good Reserch Report out today today regarding the finalisation of the link up with Bayan Holdings.
> 
> Now perhaps we will produce some of that good coking coal and ring the cash register.
> 
> http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&xhr...gc.r_pw.&fp=caf0fd19ad4186f2&biw=1381&bih=832





Nice day huh, I am still holding a small bit but had to sell out some 100,000 shares earlier this year.. am still about 13c off my average 

good to see it finally moving in the right direction after an announcment eh.. however the some 100,000,000 mil shares last week or so a little bit of leaky boat once again. tho it wasnt quiet news that we didnt already know was going to happen..


----------



## greggles (8 May 2018)

Over the last week Kangaroo Resources has spiked from 2c to 4.3c on speculation that its largest shareholder PT Bayan Resources Tb may be interested in acquiring all of the company.

KRL really started to move on 4 May, prompting a please explain from the ASX. In the company's reply released today it stated the following:


> The Company recently received a request from its largest shareholder, PT Bayan Resources Tbk (56.05% shareholder) for the two parties to enter into a confidentiality agreement ("CA"). The CA is presently being finalised with a view to being executed later this week. In entering into the CA, the Company understands that PT Bayan seeks to obtain confidential information, and potentially undertake discussions with the Company, with a view to making an assessment whether to submit a proposal for the acquisition or purchase of all KRL shares not already owned by it.
> 
> The confidential information covered by the CA includes all information relating to the Company which is provided to PT Bayan under the CA (other than usual and standard exceptions such as information already known to PT Bayan or in the public domain), and also includes any discussions or proposals that might arise or be received under the terms of the CA.
> 
> The engagement regarding the CA is at a preliminary stage and there is no certainty that entering into the CA or related discussions between the parties will lead to Bayan taking any action, or the notification or receipt of any action or proposal by Bayan, or that any transaction will eventuate


----------



## noirua (1 July 2018)

There MAY be some underlying important reasons why PT Bayan are interested in acquiring Kangaroo Resources KRL that is more about the court tussles with White Energy WEC which are ongoing since November/December 2011 and the freezing order confirmed by High Court in Canberra on PT Bayan's 56.05% interest in KRL.

*$1.1b dispute is first case heard - 22 November 2015*
The Republic's first international commercial court case is under way and has made history with two distinguished international judges sitting with a presiding local judge to hear a US$800 million (S$1.1 billion) dispute.
http://www.asiaone.com/singapore/11b-dispute-first-case-heard

THE SINGAPORE INTERNATIONAL COMMERCIAL COURT OF THE REPUBLIC OF SINGAPORE.
JUDGMENT - 25th July 2017.
BCBC Singapore Pte Ltd and another v PT Bayan Resources TBK and another
Http://www.sicc.gov.sg/HearingsJudgments.aspx?id=72
Http://www.sicc.gov.sg/documents/judgments/2017_SGHC(I)_06.pdf

Bayan have appealed the Tranche 2 decision. The Appeal was heard in February 2018.
The White Energy Group had invested over US$110 million in the Tabang project in Indonesia up until 2012 when BR repudiated the joint venture. Substantial legal costs have also been incurred in relation to the proceedings to recover damages from Bayan.

After the appeal judgement, White Energy will prepare for the third tranche of the proceedings, seeking damages and costs.
Page 4 of 9: Http://www.whiteenergyco.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Quarterly-Activities-and-Cashflow-Report-App-5B.pdf


----------



## explod (14 August 2018)

Something brewing here in my view.  Pre market today indicating strength.  Some very big buys yesterday at ,091.    We'll see. DYOR


----------



## explod (17 August 2018)

Bayan buying KRL out at 15 cents

After 8 years get our money back.  The rampers got us on this and many unfortunately sold for a few cents.


----------



## barney (17 August 2018)

explod said:


> Something brewing here in my view.  Pre market today indicating strength.  Some very big buys yesterday at ,091.    We'll see. DYOR




Call of the month Explod …… I missed your post on Tuesday …. My loss


----------



## noirua (3 October 2018)

KRL continues trading at a 16% to 20% discount to the bid price by Bayan of 15c a share.  The new upcoming court case being brought by White Energy WEC seeking to freeze all KRL's shares in WA courts is set to drag this spectacle on and on.
The court in Singapore is due to announce causation in Bayan's struggle with WEC.  Then moves on to Tranche 3 the award. Bayan have basically lost the case.
The battle lines were drawn back in 2011 and still there is no sign of a truce.

Should WEC and KRL shares be suspended pending the outcome?


----------



## System (14 December 2018)

On December 12th, 2018, Kangaroo Resources Limited (KRL) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between KRL and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in KRL by PT. Bayan Resources, Tbk.


----------

